
Don't Fly Drones Here - cyberviewer
https://www.mapbox.com/drone/no-fly/
======
chris_va
I like the concept, but altitude matters. Airport control areas are like an
inverted layer cake:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f2/Airspace_...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f2/Airspace_classes_\(United_States\).gif)

It would be nice to add a feature to drone navigation software to prevent
accidental entry into an exclusion zone.

~~~
lnanek2
That's irrelevant because it is illegal to go above 400ft with a model
aircraft, which is before the zones balloon out any anyway. It's like saying
being illegal once over or twice over matters.

~~~
barefoot
It's not illegal, it's just not recommended per a previous FAA advisory. This
is a common misunderstanding.

------
hrasyid
If only civilians in places like Pakistan could also say "don't fly drones
here"

~~~
ajcarpy2005
It's amazing how much our military seems to dehumanize innocent people. BTW,
what's wrong with using police forces to stop terrorists?

~~~
marvin
(1) It's a violation of the rule of law to execute suspected criminals without
a trial

(2) Even if this was not the case, international law on affiliation with
terrorist groups is sketchy at best

(3) A multitude of drone strike victims have been verified by independent
entities to be innocent civilians (proper innocent civilians, not innocent
civilians in HAMAS's interpretation of the term)

(4) It is in fact violation of Pakistanian law for foreign powers to operate
military aircraft in Pakistanian airspace. This was determined by the
Pakistanian supreme court, which the Prime Minister of Pakistan has actually
been held in contempt of the court over.

Soooo... I think point 1 is the most salient, but there are plenty of other
good arguments why the global CIA military campaign against suspected
terrorists is morally and legally dubious.

~~~
tomjen3
You are never going to win that argument against the military, unless you are
able to come up with a better way to deal with the terrorists that doesn't put
US soldiers at risk.

As for the civilian deaths - well there are always civilian deaths for
military action.

~~~
marvin
I'm not trying to win an argument with the military. Nobody wins an argument
with the US military. It's the most powerful organization that exists, if you
exclude the leaders to whom it is accountable. But that doesn't change the
moral and legal facts, which are pretty clear.

------
rurban
Are you actually allowed to fly drones over the nuclear power stations? They
are also not marked in this map.

------
jedmeyers
I would not trust this map, since after doing a 10 seconds check of the
airspace that I am personally familiar with I have noticed that restricted
area R-2531 above Lawrence Livermore Lab is not marked. Who knows what else
they have missed and what sources they are basing their data on.

~~~
colinbartlett
It's a crowd-sourced work in progress...

~~~
mikeash
Grabbing the restricted/prohibited areas out of the national airspace data and
adding them in seems like a fairly obvious thing to do before putting the
thing out for the public to see. I actually have a hard time figuring out how
you could have the class B/C/D areas and TFRs without also grabbing the
restricted/prohibited areas.

------
dmxt
Some guy in my neighbor occasionally play with motor helicopter in his
backyard and it happens to be in no fly zone. Should I call polices to get him
arrested?

~~~
michaelvillar
Or should you ask him first if he's aware of it?...

------
mikeash
What info does this give you that a VFR sectional chart doesn't? Or is the
idea just to avoid having to learn how to interpret a chart?

~~~
artmageddon
Probably more of the latter, and the fact that TFRs can be shown along with
them.

------
yial
I just usually use [http://vfrmap.com/](http://vfrmap.com/) but for those
unfamiliar with the charts and even for those who are, this probably provides
an interesting and easier breakdown.

------
patcheudor
Interesting but a bit silly, thus landing it in credibility buster territory
for anyone who puts a moment of thought into it. Take Boise as an example.
Within the five mile radius is downtown Boise. On any given day guess how many
planes fly at a low altitude over the downtown corridor? That's right, zero.
They all stick to a southerly route over mostly dessert.

~~~
filoeleven
Yes, but isn't that just because the view outside the cabin windows is sweeter
there?

------
omouse
I'm so glad they're using Open Street Map for this :D

~~~
maxerickson
Promoting their OpenStreetMap based data platform is probably part of the
reason for Mapbox to have this up.

[https://www.mapbox.com/data-platform/#mapbox-
streets](https://www.mapbox.com/data-platform/#mapbox-streets)

(I'm trying to make that come across as not being particularly cynical, I
think they have employees that are interested in making maps and post/host
some of them, not that they slapped this together as a promotion)

------
alimoeeny
So I live in a no fly zone. good to know. Most of Maryland is.

------
reustle
You can't fly drones in national parks? That's a shame

~~~
radnor
When I visit a national park the last thing I want to see -- or hear -- is a
drone flying around. Even worse when said drone is being flown by someone who
has no idea what they're doing like this guy:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/06/us-usa-drones-
yell...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/06/us-usa-drones-yellowstone-
idUSKBN0G62I620140806)

